# Amrac Chassis Info



## Ash70 (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi there.

Looking for any info regarding parts for the Amrac chassis(I believe the Cox & Rokar are very similar).

Of most interest are the availability of commutator brushes and their springs. Whilst I reckon actual Amrac made products will probably be hard to come by, does anyone know if any other brand parts fit this chassis.

Thanks, Andy.

ps: I recently fitted some silicone tyres on the rear and it made this fun chassis even better. Slightly lowered, it gave a wee bit more motor magnet grip, letting me rip it around the track, without fear of losing it easily on any and every corner.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Andy, welcome.
all similar style chassis with brush barrels have the same size diameter brushes and springs.

tyco 440X2, Aurora g-plus, Auto World super III, JAG and probably a lot more.
wizzardho.com might have replacements.
JAG has a site 
there is Bad Hobby also
and others.

you might also find them on eBay


----------



## Ash70 (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi and thanks for the info :thumbsup: 

I was guesstimating that this chassis looked similar to the G+

I'm *totally* new to the world of HO racing, so If I ask any seemingly daft questions, well that's my excuse 

I've been researching like mad for the last few months and have been slightly overwhelmed by the differing brands/chassis types etc, but starting to get a handle on it now, thanks to the many links/essays/videos found here and on the interwebs.

I started out by buying some VERY cheap Tyco track sets off flea-bay, with and without cars (with the Tyco 440/440x2 chassis) and had them apart to clean and rebuild. Pretty easily done, but this Amrac has me a bit worried.....

Is there a step by step method to taking the motor out? The large metal 'wings' on the underside and the tabs on the top holding the motor and magnets have me scratching my head as how to remove them. Don't want to break anything. I'm sure once I've done it I'll feel like an eejit at how simple it is, but until then :/

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I expect that the OP has already seen this, but I am putting it here for the benefit of anyone that has not seen it yet: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLR42NthGeCRjJ6Si1QN3Y1dTg/view?usp=sharing
Information on HO slot cars is scattered around, even a Google search might not turn up much information on a specific brand. For Aurora, Tomy and AFX cars there is info on the AFX site. 
It might not be a great idea to remove the brush barrels from an AMRAC chassis, you might not be able to reassemble the car. If the motor is running try spraying some contact cleaner on the commutator/motor brushes. If the car has a lot of track time on it the motor brushes are likely to be worn down and will need to be replaced as you may have suspected. Possibly the brush springs have lost tension over the years. I have an old Aurora G+ car that I started to take apart after it had been stored for more than 20 years. I eventually gave up on getting the brush barrels/brushes/springs back in place. I believe that there is a trick to that, but I can't recall what it was.


----------



## Patrick32218 (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi, you and I might be in the same boat as it were... Here is something that may point you in the right direction as I have found in my quest for Amrac parts. They are extremely hard to find and I am now looking into aftermarket products or custom parts.

The guy over at Harden Creek 
https://shop.hcslots.com/

shared this information with me...

"Those chassis are essentially copies of the old Aurora G+. I do not have specific hop ups for G+ and no one else does either."

"The pickup shoes would be the same as well as the gear sets. I think the G+ gear sets were an 8/23 ratio."

That being said I'm pretty sure the Tyco 440 brushes may get you where you need to be, I have seen them work on G+ chassis back in the day ?


----------



## glock24 (Feb 3, 2017)

Patrick32218 said:


> Hi, you and I might be in the same boat as it were... Here is something that may point you in the right direction as I have found in my quest for Amrac parts. They are extremely hard to find and I am now looking into aftermarket products or custom parts.
> 
> The guy over at Harden Creek
> Harden Creek Slotcars
> ...


The Harden Creek shop now sells G Plus pickup shoes, reproductions.


----------

